# ?*Tools and Training* Getting it done right where most go wrong?



## BLACK LION (May 21, 2009)

I notice that there becomes a sense of urgency once the tools come out that is far greater than the urgency when there are no tools evident.  The cause and effect state tends to get rushed to the point of inaccuracy and confusion in execution.  
A gun gets pointed to the temple and there is a rush to get the gun and the rest seems to be a blur... same with a blade to the throat or what have you... It seems as if there is a rush to secure the one thing you cannot effect much and thats the tool itself.   Aside from that, it seems the  "vs. tool"  aspect itself implies that I must combat the labor saving device rather than the laborer...   I believe some of that is an attribute of fear or lack of knowledge of how to use the tool itself or the principles that underline the tool...  On top of that the "vs. tool" subject tends to be thrown into a FOF(force on force) curriculum rather than trained methodically and slowly to the point where it becomes gross motor before throwing people into a battle for thier lives....   
I notice there is a huge focus on getting to the tool to do this tool technique and coupled with a stressful force on force scenario you end up with two people drowning over a tool and not learning how to combat the real threat and this goes for the end user as well...  you cannot defeat a knifer if you dont understand the principles of how a blade is used... same with any tool...  
I also think that training with the idea that you will be shot or sliced or hit soothes the inner demons and allows you to accept the situation for what it is and is not...  It keeps you from using poor judment out of fear of an effect and allows you to accept it and in turn enfuriates you to amplify the damgae you do to them...  


just some thoughts... floor is open


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 21, 2009)

BLACK LION,

I think people fight the tool cause they fear the tool. One fears being stabbed more than punched. Shot more than kicked.

It does not take a strong person to pull a trigger, and thus when a gun is pressed to ones head, they know they are in mortal danger. And the bullet travels VERY fast. 

If instead the attacker just cocked his fist to threaten, the threat would be considered much less.... unless the fist had a knife in it.

And that is why people tend to immediatly go for the weapon to stop it from doing harm. Cause the tool usually causes more harm than the fist or foot (unless there are several attackers and then it's back to going fast.)

Deaf


----------



## redantstyle (May 22, 2009)

heh,  it's not so easy to go deep, BL.

in fact, it's quite counterintuitive.

if you dont continually train core attack,  balance/structure breaking, continous attack/pressure then your not liable to do so under stress.

you'll move away, or try to control the direct threat.

most definately agree that dropping the opponent is superior to focusing on disarming or controlling the wrist and such.  

but again you have to have this as a basis in training, as well as a few well developed response patterns and good timing, distance, etc.

so you do it again, and again, and again...

most dont have that kind of time.

regards.


----------

